# Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt



## bulli (31. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben seit Oktober 07 unseren neuen Teich in Betrieb.
Für unseren Bodenablauf benutzen wir eine Aquamax ECO 16000.
Diese Pumpe ist nun schon zum dritten mal defekt.
Die erste war gerade mal 14 Tage im Einsatz. Die zweite hat dann bis
Mitte Juni oder Juli gehalten. Und nun ist sie schon wieder hinüber.

Die Pumpe wird während des Betriebes ziehmlich warm, ist das normal?
Die Pumpe wurde zwar jedesmal vom Händeler auf Garantie ersetzt, aber das
ganze nervt trotzdem ziehmlich.

Wer hat hier ähnliche Erfahrungen oder kann hilfreiche Tipps geben.

Die Pume liegt im trockenen und tranportiert das wasser in den Filter, also
nicht als tauchpumpe eingesetzt.

Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Olli.P (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Hi bulli,


wo habt ihr die Pumpe denn stehen  

Ich denke mal die Trockenaufstellung wird der Knackpunkt sein. Getaucht hätte sie ja eine zusätzliche Kühlung....


----------



## bulli (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Hallo Olli P.

die Pumpe steht aussserhalb des Teches im Filterkeller, wo die ganzen Anschlüsse ankommen. von der Pumpe geht es direkt in den Filter. Aber wie gesagt, die Pumpe wird sehr warm. Und auf der Pumpe steht was von max.35°C.


Gruß bulli


----------



## Buratino (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Hallo Bulli, 
hatte das gleiche Problem.  
Bei mir ist jetzt die Dritte im Einsatz und nach dem ich 
die Pumpe jetzt in die Pumpenkammer integriert habe (getaucht)
hält sie auch durch. Sehe auch das Problem in der Trockenversion. 
Versuch mal deine Pumpe in der getauchten Version mit einzubinden.

Viel Erfolg und noch ein schönes WE wünscht Andreas !!!!


----------



## toschbaer (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Hallo Bulli,
salzt Du Deinen Teich auf??
Dann sag das nicht Deinem Pumpenverkäufer!!
Ich glaub, es sind keine Salzwasserpumpen 

Kann mich da aber auch täuschen; manche Pumpen vertragen kein Salz,
Ob ECO öhmmm K.A.
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Robert199 (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Ich habe auch die eco 16000 in der getauchten version und sie läuft reibungslos winter wie sommer.
also ich bin hochzufrieden


----------



## matzeed7 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

auch eine getauchte Oasepumpe wird recht warm, so kann es schon gut sein, dass sie das trockenaufstellen nicht gut ab können!


----------



## bulli (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

@toschbaer: Nein wir salzen unseren Teich nicht 

Habe inzwischen die Pumpe auseinandergebaut. Natürlich nur soweit wie möglich 
Als ich dann den Rotor aus der Pumpe herausnahm, kam mir eine zebröselte Dichtung entgegen. Ich vermute, dass sie sich durch die grosse Wärme zersetzt hat. Werde nun damit zu meinem Händler gehen. Mal schauen was der dazu meint.

melde mich wieder


Gruß bulli


----------



## matzeed7 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

andere "Trockenpumpen" wie zB die von Sequence haben einen extra Lüfter!!

Man könnte sicher so einen extra Lüfter nachbauen zB ein Lüfter aus einem PC Netzteil, der braucht nur 2 Watt


----------



## bulli (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Hallo zusammen,

war heute beim Händler, der hat die Pumpe ohne weiteres getauscht. Laut Händler war eine Serie aus ´07 Fehlerbehaftet  

Habe die neue Pumpe heute eingebaut, mal sehen wie lange die läuft.

Laut Händler sei die trockenbau Variante kein Problem für die Pumpe.


Gruß Bulli


----------



## Flash (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aquamax ECO 16000 ständig defekt*

Na ja ich sag mal ich hab die Eco 16k 1x als getauchte und 1x als trockene.
Die getauchte ist schon 2x platt gewesen die trockene noch nie!
Ich glaube seit dem Oase die Produktion ins Ausland verlagert hat, leidet die Qualitaet schon enorm!

Gruss
Thomas


----------

